# 2005 Great American R/C Challenge



## Raptor_MS (May 18, 2005)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=114657 

[email protected]


----------



## Raptor_MS (May 18, 2005)

Race flyer is posted here:

http://rc-oval.com/rcoval/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=55&Itemid=52 

[email protected]


----------

